# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  کندی سرعت دریافت مختصات GPS در پاکت پی سی

## Ghalandari

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من از پاکت پی سی HTC استفاده میکنم که مجهز به GPS می باشد.
در برنامه اطلاعات مربوط به GPS را از روی پورت مورد نظر می خونم ولی فاصله زمانی قرار گرفتن Data بر روی پورت خیلی کند هست(بطور متوسط 50 ثانیه) و باعث کندی عملکرد برنامه شده است.
در صورتی که نرم افزار GPS Tuner نصب شده بر روی پاکت پی سی مختصات رو خیلی زود رفرش میکنه (حدود دو ثانیه)
کسی از دوستان اطلاع داره که مشکل ازچی میتونه باشه؟؟؟
با تشکر

----------


## Artashkan

با درود 

منم از HTC  بهره میگیرم  واسه یه پروژه جی پی اس
من از اشیا مثال خود ویژوال کمک گرفتم اما جی پی اس روشن میشه ولی فیکس نمیشه
یه کم مشکل برمیگرده به محل که ممکنه سیگنال نباشه اما مشکل هست به هر حال
یه نکته رو ولی نفهمیدم که شما چه جور از پورت داده جی پی اس رو میخونی
میشه لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایین؟
من تو C#‎  تازه کارم  و نیاز به کمک دارم 
میتونین اگه ممکن بود تو یاهو منو add کنین ashkan.ekhtiari

با سپاس

----------

